# Grilled Chicken Hawaiian



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This sounds really good. :thumbsup:
I’ll have to try this stovetop. 

The only thing we grill in winter is steak. 
“Baby it’s cold outside!” :smile:


----------

